# DIY Donor sperm insemination



## Laragh (Sep 8, 2004)

hi

I'm doing DIY sperm insemination, once my donor inseminates into a collection cup how long will the sperm survive till I get home to inseminate.

many thanks 

Lottie


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Lottie, 

We done DIY with a chosen donor, who was gonna to play a normal fatherly role within the childs life. We had known him years and he's a very dear friend of mine. Even though he's gay we had all tests done prior to begining.

We did try twice with the DIY with him though it didn't work. But we did it within 10-15mins of the ejaculation. Hence not having to worry about the time delay or the dying of the sperm. 

Due to his personal love life, which is very new, we wouldn't want him to jepordise love, though are desperate for a family, so are pleased now that it will be just the both of us as parents, though he will still play a large role eg uncle/godparent within our childs life.

Sorry I rambled on, and didn't answer your question. Though hope someone will be able to!!

L
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

the sooner the better! good luck.

do take a look at Olivia's advice on informal donors though ill find the link for you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169326.0


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, we tried the DIY route twice with monitored ovulation inserting 3 times on consecutive months.  We used a company called 1st for fertility who recommended hat the doar live no more than two hours from us o maximise the chances of success.  Apparently two hours is the maximum they believe it can live outside the body.  Hope that helps a little.  We however weren't successfl and are now at the London Bridge Clinic going through IVF. Good luck x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I've also heard that two hours is the limit, but hospitals doing sperm count tests require the sample within 1 hour of ejaculation so that's what we always went with. We had our donor come to our house to make the donation so it was normally inserted in less than 20 minutes.

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've read (and did 4 DIY's  home insems) 1-2 hours and not less than 20 after the ejaculate as it has to liquify.  I would also highly recommend having his sperm tested for count as we needed ICSI and due to his low count and we are still trying with DE's and ICSI now!
L x


----------



## Laragh (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you ladies for all your replies.  I managed to get the sample home and inseminate in 1 hour, I drove home with it wedged under my armpit to keep it at body temp.

many thanks

laragh


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Best of luck laragh Xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Laragh said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies. I managed to get the sample home and inseminate in 1 hour, I drove home with it wedged under my armpit to keep it at body temp.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> laragh


Driving with it under your armpit must have been quite a challenge! I've heard that tucking it down in your cleavage, inside your bra, is a good lodging place 

Good luck x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

between the legs  

good luck!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmmm, we went for the between the legs storage option., never a nice thought but what brought us our little lady!!!

I am picturing you driving home with a pot of sperm wedged under your arm  
l
oads of luck laragh!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Good Luck with the DIY Insemination x

Though am trying to imagine what it would be like driving with a pot stuffed under your arm  


Hopefully you didnt have far to drive?

L
xx


----------

